# Rock Warrior



## 2004 lb7 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm ready to ditch my 2004 Chevy with a western for a Tundra and maybe a Boss standard duty. Any thoughts on plow performance In between the two set ups? Will the Rock Warrior with a Boss work out as well in sleet, wet snow, can you get wings on a standard duty.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The Tundra with a 7.5' Boss Standard Duty should be a better plow truck than your Chevy IMO. I like plowing with my Dad's Tundra a lot better than my Chevy 1500. The Tundra has a lot more power and it's a lot more rugged than the Chevy.


----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Boss plow ?*

The Tundra will handle the Boss std duty but boss wings will not work on that plow. I run 2 tundras with the Boss superdutys 7.5 and 8 both handle the wings and so does the truck. We just installed a Boss 7.5 V on a Tundra last week, truck handle it. I work @ one of New Englands largest Boss Dealer,during my off season irrigation.


----------

